# Business ideas?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm at kind of a crossroads, and I'd like to get a good steady profitable job so I can start saving some money. Hitherto all my jobs have been part-time and/or irregular.
I'm okay with an ordinary run-of-the-mill job if I have to do that, but I'd prefer something more creative. What do you all think of these two ideas? Do you think with a reasonable amount of determination I can make them profitable?

1. Farm sitting. There are lots of pet sitters, but how many farm sitters are there? Do you think farmers would pay well to go on vacation now and then?

2. Boarding and milking people's dairy goats. Since selling raw milk is illegal in my state, and herd shares have been under some persecution, it might be the better way to go. Of course there would be "terms" and maybe a contract, but I think many families would dive at the chance to have a goat and get milk without all the hassle.

Any other ideas would be welcome! I love working one-on-one with children, and of course I love animals. I also like natural crafts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Farm sitting wouldn't be bad but it will be hard to get steady business.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Farm sitting would be good but not steady. It is so hard for me to find good farm sitters now that my usual person has moved. I still have family and a few close friends but it's so hard to not feel bad about asking when I know their schedule is already so busy. Just like my last scheduled trip I wanted my hubby to go too but we can't trust the only available farm sitter in the family to be able to handle some of my animals.

I like the idea of boarding/milking but that may run into some gray areas. If you do that I would join the legal defense fund for dairy rights I think it is something like $50 a year and they stand behind you if anything is said.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. 


> I like the idea of boarding/milking but that may run into some gray areas. If you do that I would join the legal defense fund for dairy rights I think it is something like $50 a year and they stand behind you if anything is said.


Thanks, I'll definitely look into that!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

If you are going to do farm sitting, take the distances you must travel into account. The farther you are willing to travel, the more customers you will have, but you will also spend more in gas and time. Just something to think about.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

You're welcome. We looked into it before but never joined as we were only using for ourselves. We had people asking us to sale milk for pet use and for making soap but that falls into gray areas. Back when we checked on it they had a pet use option that was $10 a year. I have slept since then though and my hubby did more of the looking into than I did.

Good luck! I need to hit the hay for the night. 5:30 comes too soon here!


----------

